# upstate ny - Western Pro-Flo 2 Near Poughkeepsie,N.Y.



## playball682 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a Western Pro-Flo 2 for sale.
I bought this sander/salter new
Used only 10 - 15 times.
Has everything except the hitch
$1500


----------

